# What Are You Allergic To?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you allergic to any foods, nature, products, creatures? Anything? Just curious. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm allergic to shrimps if they are not fresh, I just break out with itchy spots. Not nice.

I'm also allergic to some nuts.


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

So, you have really ran out of ideas, eh*? Every time I listen to Varèse or Stockhausen I have the same symptoms, but there are other composers I find easier to endure.

*No, I'm not canadian


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I selected Other because the only thing I know I am allergic to is poison ivy and similar plants (yes some people are not allergic to poison ivy). Besides that, while I am not allergic to it, perfumes and perfumed soaps can be very annoying, have given me headaches. 

Then I am psychologically allergic to yoghurt and cauliflower (the evil weed). :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> I'm allergic to shrimps if they are not fresh, I just break out with itchy spots. Not nice.
> 
> I'm also allergic to some nuts.


I'm allergic to shrimp too, but I don't know if it's related to how fresh they are or not. I only react after having quite a bit, but it's been a while since last time. I may have become even more hyper-sensitized since then.

I may be allergic to polls... perhaps later I will start a question thread like this, only not have a poll for it... we must resist!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, you've clearly offended someone with the second to last option, since the thread is rated one star. Oh well.

I am allergic to a dated antibiotic that they used to use but have since moved on.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Big problem with allergies - especially when the humidity level is really low (in the teens or less). 

Nasonex (nasal spray) relieves/calms most of it. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm allergic to polls.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> I'm allergic to polls.


... and the allergic reaction is?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Big problem with allergies - especially when the humidity level is really low (in the teens or less).
> 
> Nasonex (nasal spray) relieves/calms most of it.
> 
> Kh ♫


Antihistamines are commonly prescribed/bought.

Oh, and I am mildly allergic to some type of strong soap and detergent as it irritates my skin a little.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

popular, easy listening, rap, r&b, hip-hop, soul and such musics


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am allergic to dust (ironic seeing as I am to blame in this respect); also pollen, latex and 'other' - nickel in cheap earrings. I have psoriasis in the family & come out in hives when I use some skin creams, or too much detergent in my washing; also to posts that denigrate avant-garde or any other style of music - this brings on a yawning fit & yo-yo-ing eyebrows.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Luckily, I have no allergies.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I'm allergic to polls.


I'm allergic to the bad ones.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> popular, easy listening, rap, r&b, hip-hop, soul and such musics


Odd, I thought you liked classical music - it's popular, easy to listen to and it's definitely got soul.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are shots for dust mites to build up immunity. Oral drops too.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

I've none I'm aware of. I knew a French teacher who was deathly allergic to Stravinsky. His music gave her terrible headaches and the irony of it was when she first told us about it that's what I had on playing in the background, "Firebird." She could identify him _no matter _which period of the composer's was in question - I know, because I was cruel enough to try.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm allergic to work!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

superhorn said:


> I'm allergic to work!


Yes and the reaction is extreme boredom!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't eat gluten. I don't have an allergy to it - that would be coeliac disease - but I think I have an intolerance as I felt very unwell in the past if I ate white bread or sponge cake. So now, I don't.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I was suffered long term Eczema on my hands oh it was pain, I would not wish for worse enemy to have this. Thanks doctors put on right cream long treatment and gone. Ah afraid even to remember.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sad to be allergic to work. Work should be a place to try out new standup routines.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Odd, I thought you liked classical music - it's popular, easy to listen to and it's definitely got soul.


And sometimes even spoken words.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Eczema can have an emotional component. Stressful situations can provoke an attack.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Eczema can have an emotional component. Stressful situations can provoke an attack.


Yes it was very depressing, suicidal and crazy life.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> ... and the allergic reaction is?


Clique formation.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> I'm allergic to the bad ones.


If we may extend and slightly adjust KenOC's late application of Pareto's 80/20 "Rule"--at least 90% of polls fall into that category. Of the remaining 10%: 8% are unproductive, 1.8% are verbatim resurrections of old polls, .1% are histrionic exercises, .08% are premised on demonstrable falsehoods--the remaining .02% are decent, relevant polls.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Does work count? :devil:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to have asthma brought on by ragweed pollen, falling temperatures and to a lesser extent dust mites. Now that has evolved into sinus congestion which is FAR better! Yes, it's gloppy, embarrassing and uncomfortable, but I'll take it any day over having my lungs close up. 

I also chose Other. I'm convinced I am allergic to cold temperatures. I get weird itchy rashes that lotions don't seem to help. I have heard of others having this too. 

It seems with me that allergies are not forever though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Nothing, as far as I know. 

I will sometimes get itchy/burning eyes and runny nose from biking when it's windy, but that is rare and it only happens with biking (and it doesn't matter what season it is, does not have to be spring).


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Insurance salesmen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> Yes it was very depressing, suicidal and crazy life.


Sorry to hear. I'm rooting for you!!


----------

